# How to throw sewing needles



## ghost0311/8541

Not my best but what do you all think


----------



## mattwalt

Nice. I once saw a Chinese guy (Cold War Assassin) who could put a needle through a pane of glass.

Here's Shaolin Monk -


----------



## Ibojoe

Ouch!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

mattwalt said:


> Nice. I once saw a Chinese guy (Cold War Assassin) who could put a needle through a pane of glass.
> 
> Here's Shaolin Monk -


Looks like I have a little practicing to do


----------



## Steve32

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Not my best but what do you all think


Looks like a good way to piss someone off. It's a great skill you've done well. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

That's really interesting, thanks for sharing


----------

